# Solar LED Floodlight to 120v C9 LED conversion



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

UPDATED!!! NEW AWESOMER BULBS 6X BRIGHTER THAN THE C9s
In case you need a cheap colored floodlight that's 120v I made these using a solar floodlight from Big Lots and changed them over using vampire connectors and LED C9 bulbs.

!!!DO NOT USE INCANDESCENT BULBS!!! They get way too hot and will melt the whole floodlight. :tonguevil:


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

UPDATED WITH AWESOMER BULBS!


----------

